# rifle transfer with alabama resident



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew if you could sell a long gun to an Alabama resident legally or would I have to use an FFL


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

No FFL transfer required on long gun, though I would want to get a bill of sale both ways, (buyer/seller) just for your records..


HL1


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i may be wrong but you cant sell person to person over state lines...you gonna need FFL


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

hmmm one for yes and one for no......


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Im in law enforcement and asked this same question a couple weeks ago to a friend who is an ATF agent in Pensacola . If the seller is a Florida resident and the Buyer is from Alabama or vice versa , then you need to use an FFL. Otherwise its a Federal Firearm Violation.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

good enough for me and thank you for verifying... not trying to break the law or go to jail


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

armywags, sorry for the misinformation, I ASSumed since Alabama/Florida purchasers of long guns could buy either state, you could sell. I definitely learned some valuable information as well from your post.

Thanks, HL1


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Still got to do the FFL thing even if he is your brother-in-law and you are giving it to him?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Thank God we have the almighty imperial federal government to insure we don't screw up !!!! It would probably be the end of the world if somebody in Florida sold a rifle to somebody in Alabama without the government having it's nose in the deal, and it's hand out.

Rick


----------

